# Hillstream loach



## ThatFishKid (Aug 9, 2008)

I would LOOOVE to set up a species tank for hillstream loaches. The only problem is I've never seen or heard of them until now. First, doese anyone have any tips on the care and keeping of these fish? Secondly, where can I get my hands on one of these? (preferably the tiger hillstream loach>>>














)


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the tiger is a bit harder to find and is more expensive..but you can find them on www.aquabid.com in the loach category.
they do prefer cooler temps and some current in their tank.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2008)

As loha said, they are a coldwater species and require quite a bit of flow because in the wild they inhabit fast moving streams. They also need quite a bit of oxygen in the tank, so fast flow and surface agitation should serve them well. Other than this, I don't believe they're too difficult to keep. They're omnivorous (but mainly algae eaters), so some meaty foods like bloodworms and mysis along with some fresh veggies now and then is good. I think they'll also take flake, pellets, and algae wafers. I've read that high light conditions is prefered in order to naturally grow algae in the tank for them to feed on, as this should be their main diet.


----------

